# Look in here :D



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

So I am making another thread... the other one dissapeared, not to sure if it was a mistake because there are other threads asking the same thing...

but anyway I would like it if people liked this photo for me 

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

You will have to like the horseland page first 
So I will post a link for that as well

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

The competion is for a $250 voucher for the shop horseland, which is a local shop that of course sells horse stuff 
I could really use the money to oufit Buzz with some rugs, get him some proper SJ boots and everything else that comes up.

I would really appreciate it if you liked it 

Cheers


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Darn. I would if I had facebook! And if It wasn't blocked on my laptop


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow you don't have FB???
that is actually unbelievable, FB is how I keep in touch with friends now lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im serious!
I will get it eventually though


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow, don't know how you would survive lol actually some of my friends don't have it, don't really keep in contact with them anymore....

I think you should make one now lol 
Add me as a friend


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I would if I wasn't on my school laptop. FB is blocked and I haven't internet access in my room and I don't like using my mums laptop (Im never allowed actually) But then again I could get the pasword to unblock my laptop......


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha do it 
I'm so glad I have my own laptop now, freedom to do what I want, when I want and of course have a bizzion pics of Buzz on here


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh thats what I like! I could get the password but I don't want to get caught with it lol. I will ask the girl with it tomorrow. Heaps of people have it and have not been caught so I guess that it will all be good!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha rebel


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh I know right lol 
I run with scissors to make me feel dangerous lol  Jokes!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha, naughty naughty


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ROFL!! This thread has been Hijacked lol! but we are keeping it alive at least I guess lol


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha it has 
at least people are seeing it  I need as much help as I can get 
I have not a clue how some people manage to get 200+ likes I only have 30 I think lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I know what you mean lol


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Bumppingg


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Bumppingg


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow Pintotess, you needa get Facebook lol 
(Btw, i have already liked the photo  )


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Awesome thanks


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Bumpingg


----------



## CWeber (Feb 24, 2011)

I voted, good luck!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks CWeber


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

I dont have facebook  Otherwise I would have liked it. I guess I should get one. But my dad is worried about me using msn..... so maybe next year when i am 13. Everyone in my class has it so Ifeel left out. But I sont mind anyways 
I would only post about horses and everyone would get annoyed and block me! Hahahaahha thats how much horses annoy them. Randomnessssss.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha yer I only got FB when I was.. umm 15? haha I don't even know any more but before FB there was Myspace lol myspace  its gone and died in a hole now somewhere


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Bumpingg


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

bump de bump


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

bumping up


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Bumping comp has nearly finished so like away


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

i don't have FB.......it is sucky!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

oh wow lots of people don't lol I need people that do have it though


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

bumping up finishs in a few days


----------

